# grit for pigeons



## adam1 (Jan 15, 2011)

i have some tipplers and rollers that are in a dovecote and are free to come and go as they please and they are fed on a bird table but do they still need grit or because they are free to go where ever would they find their own natural grit?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They will find small rocks and pebbles just as they would if they were feral (which really, if they are free to come and go as they please, then they kind of are feral now ). BUT I think it would be extremely beneficial to provide some fresh, clean grit. By picking at rocks and such on the ground, they are exposed to all sorts of bacteria and parasites. By giving them clean grit, that'll help prevent worms and such. It'll also provide them with calcium, which they aren't getting by eating rocks. So make sure you get the kind with crushed oystershell in it. It'll make them look and feel healthier. The birds will love you for it


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

MaryOfExeter said:


> They will find small rocks and pebbles just as they would if they were feral (which really, if they are free to come and go as they please, then they kind of are feral now ). BUT I think it would be extremely beneficial to provide some fresh, clean grit. By picking at rocks and such on the ground, they are exposed to all sorts of bacteria and parasites. By giving them clean grit, that'll help prevent worms and such. It'll also provide them with calcium, which they aren't getting by eating rocks. So make sure you get the kind with crushed oystershell in it. It'll make them look and feel healthier. The birds will love you for it


Right on Becky! Anything extra to help them along would be great for them. I agree 100% with your advice.


----------

